
Building RPC layer in a distributed system using Netty – A tutorial - siddcoder
https://loonytek.com/2019/06/29/building-rpc-layer-in-a-distributed-system-using-netty-an-introductory-tutorial/
======
vaishvenk
Great tutorial, thank you!

Is it necessary to only use protobufs with Netty? What other options do we
have?

~~~
siddcoder
It is not necessary. I chose to build a protobuf based serialization and
communication since it is widely used in distributed system and more
performant than JSON based serialization.

Another reason was ease of use especially because Netty already supports
message encoders and decoders for conversion between protobuf and bytebuf.

You could also use [https://github.com/FasterXML/jackson-
databind](https://github.com/FasterXML/jackson-databind) but that would
require a reasonable amount of custom code for the encoder and decoders

